# Vietnam skyscrapers



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Rate which Vietnamese skyscrapers you like. 
* 

_Bitexco Financial Tower - 266 m_

Bitexco Financial Tower, Saigon, Vietnam by Shane D2, on Flickr

_Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower - 336 m_

vl_01129 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

_Saigon Times Square - 165 m_

Mây soi bóng by cqdien, on Flickr

_Saigon Pearl - 135 m_

SDIM0921 by Metal_fx3, on Flickr[

_Lim Tower - 125 m_









_Saigon Trade Center - 160 m_

Saigon Trade Center' by Tom.Jt, on Flickr

_Saigon Centre - 106 m_

Chụp ảnh kiến trúc chuyên nghiệp - Saigon Centre by Navas | www.maystudio.vn | Lê Thành Tâm, on Flickr


_Vincom Center - 115 m_

Vincom tower - HDR by Duyanh Pham, on Flickr

_EVN Twin Towers - 147 m_

EVN tower 1 by kimchunghee 363, on Flickr

_Novotel Han River - 155 m_









_Nha Trang Plaza (tallest one) - 146 m_









_Sailing Tower (from 2 angles) - 105 m_









_Gemadept Tower - ? m_

Gemadept Tower - HCMC, Vietnam by dangchuong, on Flickr

_Diamond Island - 113 m_









_Kumho Asiana Plaza - 110 m_

DSC_0164 by GMR-SGNDV, on Flickr

_Diamond Plaza - ? m_

Diamond Plaza by hiendiep, on Flickr

_Hanoi Plaza - 124 m_

P1130728 by TheFuturistic, on Flickr

_Sheraton Nha Trang - 115 m_









_Azura - 123 m_









_Dolphin Plaza - 135 m_

vl_01143 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

_BIDV Tower Hanoi - 106 m_









_Centec Tower - 101 m_









_The Vista - 110 m_

Somerset Vista Facade by fedodat, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

please delete the other thread.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Bitexco takes a potentially ugly design and pulls it off well. The rest are just ok.


----------



## Kopassus (Jan 6, 2006)

Many buildings like Sheraton Nha Trang are looking good, but indeed the most beautiful (and tallest?) of all is Bitexco Financial Tower...


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Kopassus said:


> Many buildings like Sheraton Nha Trang are looking good, but indeed the most beautiful (and tallest?) of all is Bitexco Financial Tower...


Hanoi Landmark tower is actually the tallest, by quite a lot. Its 1150ft, doesnt look like it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Bitexco, Landmark, Times Square


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Keangnam, BFT, Azura, Novotel, Vincom, Diamond Island, Saigon Times Square


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Bitexco, Landmark, Times Square, Diamond Island.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

everything except saigon trade center....it is a little tacky....


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

most of them are very nice actually, but i voted for my favorite, Keangnam Landmark Tower :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Novotel Han River 









src









src









src









src


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

The Bitexco building is the star of the show but I also like the Novotel and Saigon Pearl buildings.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Novotel & Azura in one shot :cheer:









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1382328&page=177










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1382328&page=177


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Waterfront along the Novotel looks good.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

more about Novotel



























from user *huevietnam*


















src

Novotel & Azura 









src


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Waterfront Novotel is the only building which stands out a bit. The rest is just average.


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

bitexco


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Bitexco 



























src









src


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Keangnam













































src


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

How many sq meters is the Keangnam building?


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ The floor area of the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower complex counts 609,673 m2.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

In the future my faves will include the following ones:

*VietinBank Tower Hanoi - 363m & 249m - Prep*

















*The One Ho Chi Minh City - 240m & 218m - U/C*









*Thu Thiem Tower - 500+m - Prep*









*Lotte Center Hanoi - 267m - U/C*








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8393/8694269051_79ed7c11dc_b.jpg

*Lotte Tower Saigon - 110fl - Pro*









*PVN Tower - 400+m - Pro*









*Vietcombank Tower - 206m - U/C*

Vietcombank Tower Hochiminh City by Kiva.Dang, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I forgot some really beautiful (future) ones...

*Peacock Marina - 2X300+m - Pro*

















*Tropicana Complex - 2X180m - App*


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

Denjiro said:


> ^^ The floor area of the Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower complex counts 609,673 m2.


 Whats the floor area of the largest tower?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Denjiro said:


> I forgot some really beautiful (future) ones...
> 
> *Peacock Marina - 2X300+m - Pro*
> 
> *Tropicana Complex - 2X180m - App*


and *Anh Duong Seafront Complex | 3 X 47fl + 58fl | Approved*? 






















































src


----------



## Northside_Rulez (Mar 16, 2013)

^^ just a normal one its design got no style at all- boring blocks of building...More important it's just progressing in "project status .
Glad to see if it can probably rise up in daa fu...ture


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Diamond Island, Sheraton Nha Trang, Bitexco Financial Tower


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Bitexco.

Bitexco Ho Chi Minh City by swisscan, on Flickr

Saigon_n35 by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Vietinbank Tower will look the best, IMO.
And the art-deco postmodernist Vietcombank Tower may look great when it's finished!


----------



## Fin_NT (Sep 19, 2011)

Denjiro said:


> I forgot some really beautiful (future) ones...
> 
> *Peacock Marina - 2X300+m - Pro*
> 
> ...


The Phoenix Beach Residence 3x 48fl - 3x 186.7m

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1596387


----------



## MarcoVanDeVart (Mar 25, 2013)

Bitexco looks unique, but to be honest, Landmark 72 is giant monster. Cheers!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*The Top 5 by 14:07, 7/5/2013.*

1. Bitexco Financial Tower - 30 votes
2. Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower - 15 votes
3. Saigon Times Square - 10 votes
4. Sheraton Nha Trang - 9 votes
5. Nha Trang Plaza - 7 votes


----------



## Aztraj (May 7, 2013)

Bitexco blah blah is the best looking in my opinion. Lots of good looking and supertall building proposed in Vietnam. Vietnam is really catching up. Congratulations from the Phils


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

What a pity that these projects got cancelled:

*The Lotus - 350+m - HANOI*









*Lotus Hotel Twin Towers - 400+m X 2 - HANOI*









*Bamboo Towers - 386 m & ???m - SAIGON*









*Viettel Tower - 300+ m - HANOI*









*Van Phu Victoria - 350+m - HANOI* _(was once prep.)_


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

The Top 5 by 07:29, 19/5/2013. (GMT+7)

Bitexco Financial Tower - 32 votes - 76.19%
Keangnam Landmark Tower - 17 votes - 40.48%
Saigon Times Square - 10 votes - 23.81%
Sheraton Nha Trang - 10 votes - 23.81%
Novotel Han River - 7 votes -	16.67%


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

for reference: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=59408614

also shows how much of a monster keangnam is :cheers:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower, HANOI.*

Keangnam Hanoi by BemPhoto.0983194978, on Flickr

*Bitexco Financial Tower, SAIGON.*

Saigon | The Timeless Beauty by Khoa Vu Photography, on Flickr

*Lim Tower, SAIGON.*


emhamvui said:


>


*Diamond Island, SAIGON.*


emhamvui said:


>


*Novotel Han River, DA NANG.*


redcode said:


> src


*Saigon Pearl, SAIGON.*

Thu Thiem - Saigon Pearl by MAX | 0917243733, on Flickr

*From left to right: Sailing Tower, Diamond Plaza, Kumho Asiana Plaza & Saigon Trade Center, SAIGON.*

aap_nhathoducba_panorama_03d by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

*Saigon Pearl & Saigon Trade Center, SAIGON*

IMG_5825 by Đăng Duy, on Flickr


----------



## Big_Man (Oct 12, 2011)

Denjiro .....I think you should update '' Danang cityhall '' . That is beauty tower !:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Revival of this thread.

_LIM TOWER - SAIGON_


haikiller11 said:


>


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

_KEANGNAM HANOI LANDMARK TOWER_

Keangnam Hanoi by BemPhoto, on Flickr


----------

